# Our Maine Coons



## kathrynhhhhh (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm going to try to post a few photos of our cats - they have really grown now!
Leo is the big red one - he will be two in December.
Ollie is the silver one and his sister is Lizzy is the light-coloured one. They will be on in November. They all have the same mum and dad


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful :thumbup: I love Ollie's colouring


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Lovely cats. They are so beautiful. Ollie's got fantastic features.


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh wow, they are all stunning, very beautiful


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect :001_wub:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Stunning cats :001_wub:


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!!
Really gorgeous cats!! :thumbup:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

They're all beautiful - I especially love Lizzie though!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Haha, love Leo's head tilt! Just like my friends gsd when he's listening to me talk  xx


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Absolutely lovely, all of them, Lizzie especially


----------

